# Karolina Kurkova - Fausto Puglisi S/S 2014 Milan x5



## brian69 (13 Okt. 2013)

.








 

 




 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (14 Okt. 2013)

vielen dank.


----------



## jatosiames (4 Nov. 2013)

thank you.


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Danke schön.


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

She is an amazing woman and model!I love her legs!


----------

